# Uncle, derp derp derp



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Derp were the words I heard as the bubbles from your nest burst.

I only kept you in a 1.5 Kritter Keeper when I bought you-- you were an impulse buy, I admit. I only wanted to get a girl, but as soon as I saw you... you with your awful finnage and plaid-design scales. I simply said, "Well, hello there uncle-fish. Aren't you absolutely hideous for a typical betta fish." )Or I said something like that...) I picked out Mali and as I paid for the supplies I had in hand, I snatched you up, last-second.

You'd pulled at my heartstrings.

So as an impulse-buy, I only had a quarantine tank to keep you in... I threw in a few silk leaves on one side and had some water ready anyway, so in you went. 
You loved it there... colored up the next day (if that's what you want to call it).

And a long several months in a nutshell, you had fun in the KK, building giant nests that I'd destroy two days later because you needed water changes... and then after being mad at me for a few hours build another... and you moved to a much better 4 gallon tank. You teased Samm (who was the turtle that could see you below his glass-bottom tank) and enjoyed the hairgrass that thrived in the light and sand. Once I got a snail for you, you enjoyed his company, too. (Or at least you enjoyed staring.)

And for some odd reason I will never understand, you built gigantic bubble nests right at your new filter.... You decided to build a nest at the corner once, but apparently it was too still there or something... or it was dustier there, I dunno. But you just really loved that filter....










Derp were the words I heard as the bubbles from your nest burst.
"Derp" because... seriously, why did you buld a nest there. You weird fish, you.


I freaked out a little when I saw a bit of finrot on you. I treated you immideately... but unfortunately I was leaving in two days. But I was going to leave you in good hands (my grandfather's, actually, who had bred bettas years before), and the day you seemed a lot better (two days after I left), he started to acclimate you to your tank again. But whether something else was wrong, or you were just such an old guy... you left for the river under Rainbow Bridge.










*Uncle Warner*

_He's like that one uncle in every family that's done time, been around the block a few times, and won't take crap from nobody. But he's the best, most awesomest uncle ever._
March 7th, 2011 - June 28th, 2011



I've always loved your aggressiveness towards your reflection, the giant turtle swimming above, and my face. And I'll really miss it.... Tell Leliia and Revenant I said "Hello~" and, if you can, find Gyarados. He was also a fun veiltail, you guys would have fun with him... Stay together. One day I'll be with you guys again....


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

This made me tear up): I'm sure you were a great owner and in the river under Rainbow Bridge, Uncle is watching down on you and smiling his little betta lips


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks... I'm actually still away from home, so I'm in disbelief about him being gone. I just found out today, sadly enough...
Thanks for that... him watching over me bit, I mean... I kinda feel that he is, and at least he's always going to be there to pick up my bitter mood from memories... and he's there in my heart.... ... Yeah, it's hit me now. *desk* ... I miss him....


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Aww D8 Uncle. I'm sorry Charlie.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. :-(


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Such pretty pictures and beautiful story. How interesting that he would build a nest around the filter like that, amazing it would stay also! Sorry for your loss.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the condolences... It's weird not having him. I'm so used to seeing a red arrow darting under Samm's tank; now there's a cellophane girl I (ironically) got the day he died. She's a complete opposite to Uncle.

@Punki, yeah, I thought it was odd how the nest wouldn't get destroyed. The filter didn't cause any surface movement (other than where the water fell back in of course), so that probably had something to do with it.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Sorry for your loss! I lost Shark yesterday, who knows what happened. He was in cold water too long, that's all I know. His heater broke and BAM dead fishie. 
I hope Uncle rests in peace... (


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey I saw the "poem" in your email on LOLcatz!


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Rip!!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Neil D said:


> Hey I saw the "poem" in your email on LOLcatz!


Were you talking to me? (tilts head in confuzzlement) 

If you were, thats where I got it from 

You and me is frieeeeendssssss. >


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah I was. Anyway, I don't think we should post anymore on this thread.


----------

